
The First Lifestyle Cooking App - alirichthomas
http://www.egrocer.us
======
alirichthomas
The App Store is full of cooking apps that serve recipes. But we thought why
just recipes and why not something that’s a bit more diversified, functional
and serves more benefits. Do these apps know if the recipes they serve are
actually good for a person or their family’s health? Do these apps serve to
their required nutritional value? Do these apps know what should be their
optimal calorie intake? Do they cater to a person’s/groups preferences of
cooking such as likes, dislikes, choice of cuisine, or allergens and takes
care of them if they are on a diet. Do they even know if the user has the
items in their pantry to cook an xyz dish or if cooking it is within their
days or weeks budget?

We surveyed all the top cooking apps and found out that they only serve
recipes and in some cases a note pad to make grocery lists. Shouldn’t these
apps be a bit more intelligent? After all they are helping to fulfill the most
important aspect of our lives; “consumption” To answer this, we made an app
that’s smart and actually considers the end user as a person/persons by taking
all the above factors into consideration. The app is called “eGrocer” and
here’s what it can do. This cooking app keeps you fit by suggesting recipes in
accordance with your BMR, a targeted body weight that you want to cut down to
or maintain, your recommended calorie intake & nutritional value, your
preferences (veg/non-veg/allergens), choice of cuisine and the items you have
in your pantry.

The recipes (which btw will be more than 10,000) are generated also in light
of your budget for cooking and you can further use this budget to make entire
meal plans from within the app. (We will also be adding chef specific recipes
which too can be filtered in light with the above parameters).

But that’s not it, the app also lets you manage your pantry by remembering
what items were used up, and maintain a list of items you need to buy from
stores present in your location.

In short, this is like an “App that lets you cook, stay fit and keep the
kitchen clean”! And, it is for FREE! Expected to Launch on April 5th, 2016

